# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  Taxi Information

## JEK

https://taxis.eservices-comstbarth.fr/sbh_taxi.html





https://taxis.eservices-comstbarth.fr/sbh_taxi.html

----------


## tim

Did you know that Jack Nicholson is a taxi driver on St. Barth?

----------


## elgreaux

Oh you mean Rosemond's first cousin JC Blanchard of JC taxi fame, yes there has been some confusion.. !

----------


## JEK

*Re: timeless tips?*_
 Originally Posted by JEK 
Diana,

What would you like us to add to the taxi info? Happy to edit your words into the thread.

_

I was going to say that JC was an excellent person to call if you are in need of a taxi, he speaks perfect english and yes of course he looks like Jack Nicholson.

----------

